# Trusted web sites?



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

I`m looking for a uv light for my 72 gal reef. I`ve seen a 25watt go for as much as 300 dollars and a 36 watt go for 170 dollars (go figure). I`m looking for a few good sites to shop on and mabey a name brand or two since the prices vary so much.
According to the lfs I should be looking at a 25 watt or better. Still a little green at this so advice would be appreciated.
If you had bad luck with a site or product ....let me know that too.....thanx
..............................Seamay


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

uv lighting is very much controversial in reef systems. What is your reason for needing it? maybe we can outweigh the negatives with the benefits.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't like them because I prefer to have lots of live plankton (phyto- and zoo-) flowing thru my system (and because I strictly Quarentine all incoming livestock) but they can be useful for some things.

Just don't add one and them spend a bunch of money on DT's Phyto, or a plankton reactor, or livestock that require live plankton (sponges, gorgonians, etc) 

I've spent a fair amount of $$ at Marine Depot and have yet to be disappointed:
http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_uv_ultraviolet_sterilizers_ozonizers__index.asp?CartId=

Some good info on pros/cons of UV here:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marphysf.htm
(scroll down a bit)


----------



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

I`m actually trying to controll a hair algea problem which has plauged my system for some time. I Know it will not get rid of the existing algea but my plan of attack is to add about 30 emeralds ( along with the 30 blue legs i already have) and then add the uv light to kill the algea spores which get into the water column. 
When I started the tank I had no I dea really what I was doing unfortunateley. I used the wrong water, the wrong lighting and ive been paying for that ever since. 
I havent lost anything yet and i have some stonys too but, I`m constanly farming the system.Ive been doing water changes every week or so, I`m readin 0 amonia, nitrites, nitrates, phosphates,(which may be bound), but when I farm I can actually see the algea disperse into the water.
I am thinking that the problem went so far in the begining that I need to try drastic measures. the next thing will be to break the tank down and scrub rock (110 lbs of it). [email protected]#$%^&*(.
Do you think a Better skimmer will be more effctive?(using prizm hang on now)...stinks

..................................thanx for the site...seamay


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

A better skimmer is always a big help - especially when dealing with algae.

Are you using a refugium ? A fuge loaded with cheatomorpha or other macros is a great way to outcompete hair algae.

A good (drastic) measure known as "cooking" rock (not really cooking it!) has been discussed frequently on the Advanced forum at Reefcentral: http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=295927daa04f624a4c1634f96c8f915f&threadid=485572

As for a skimmer - a remora pro would work well as a hang-on, or a Euro-reef in a sump...


----------



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

No ...I am not using a refugium(next set up i will though).


----------

